# plant of the month, contest.



## ODanksta (Dec 20, 2014)

Like breedbay, they have a plant of the month and plant of the year. No prizes just for bragging rights..


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 20, 2014)

Yo sup? Mods


----------



## mudballs (Dec 20, 2014)

i am dedicating a plant just for this.any rules?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 20, 2014)

this site claims to have contests/points etc. but i haven't seen a single one! maybe i just missed it...


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

we've had a few various plant related contests. all in all they are REALLY a big deal to organizes and eat up a lot of personal time.

I suggest we have a pic submitter and than people vote not comment per month and it computer analyzes whos the winner l than the photo of the winning plant is posted on a banner or something and so on and so forth,.

because every time we've done contests its like.just a huge big mess like HUGE mess. its like not even organized chaos its just chaos


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

i pm'd ODanksta to quickly post to get the second post in thread so he can edit it. can't edit a first post.then he could post the entry images and announce a winner.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

yeah see all contests must be approved by our lawyers before we do them. You cant just do a contest on here, it has to go through a mod than to admin than to lawyers and than back down to the person doing it.
Anytime we've done a contest its just not gone well.
If you feel like doing one for bragging rights than make a different thread and do so, as long as its just for bragging rights i can approve that
You'll quickly see what i mean by how they go chaotic


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

he did mention that very thing in first post.bragging rights only. would you rather not try this?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

mudballs said:


> he did mention that very thing in first post.bragging rights only. would you rather not try this?


this is int he make your requests section he cant start a contest in this section anyways it would be moved. im just letting him know how much of a hassle these things are.
Some people have taken it upon themselves to say "no prizes" and they do it anyways
he wants a plant of the month contest, which will take extreme organization and a mod put into the contest.
whos to say he will be here every month to decide winner how will he work site functions if he has time limits on editing posts because hes a user.
Its not that i dont want him to do it , but he will need a mod to do it and organize it.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> this is int he make your requests section he cant start a contest in this section anyways it would be moved. im just letting him know how much of a hassle these things are.
> Some people have taken it upon themselves to say "no prizes" and they do it anyways


oh my god! i didn't even realise it was in request section! (facepalm) derp but good to know under the parameters stated he could do it


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

mudballs said:


> oh my god! i didn't even realise it was in request section! (facepalm) derp but good to know under the parameters stated he could do it


if it was a one time contest it would be easy but it isnt its a monthly contest.
that requires having access to site features only mods have inorder to change and edit posts ect.

The only way i could see this working is if i put up a thread, and people post ONLY 1 photo submission, than by the end of the month we lock the thread say january 31st at 11:59:59, and the person with the most "Likes" Wins.

So since OP cannot remove posts that will be general chatter, close threads,edit posts ect there would be too lack of control over it and it will go into chaos


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 21, 2014)

you don't let an individual decide a contest! especially a plant of the month one. you let the members vote on it. i don't see how members voting can get to be a huge problem... everyone will see who votes for whom, pretty simple. did it every month at couchlock. i think what it really takes is someone with the position to see it through. maybe appoint someone to plan/put these things together. a lawyer to decide on a picture contest??? doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

maybe poll for interest first?
i've run 'sig of the week' contests and it was pretty easy by editing second post and a simple poll. first a thread for entries, then a thread with poll for votes.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> you don't let an individual decide a contest! especially a plant of the month one. you let the members vote on it. i don't see how members voting can get to be a huge problem... everyone will see who votes for whom, pretty simple. did it every month at couchlock. i think what it really takes is someone with the position to see it through. maybe appoint someone to plan/put these things together. a lawyer to decide on a picture contest??? doesn't sound right to me...


our laywers have to go through contests with prizes because its a liability on what we can and cannot do it due to illegal things its a precaution
this is why i suggested by going by likes we can declare a winner.


mudballs said:


> maybe poll for interest first?
> i've run 'sig of the week' contests and it was pretty easy by editing second post and a simple poll. first a thread for entries, then a thread with poll for votes.


i thought of a poll but, it would have to be constantly updated because not everyone will submit right away.
If you go by most likes, users can post a submission, than people can like their photo instead of having to go by my sech of me updating the poll.
furthermore me and no other mod have that amount of time to dedicate to updating a poll several times a day especially right now during the holidays.
you have to realize we have like 600,000 members while not everyone will participate many will and updating a poll every single day multiple times a day wont work for us.
if you go by most likes however that would be the easiest.
I;ve been here for over 8 years now I kinda know what will work in terms of contests and what doesnt because we've been here through trial and error before.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

also there is a limit to the poll, if we have 100 people participating not all can go on the poll it would be unfair


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

a thread with a poll, why would mods have to do anything? it's a poll 'cast your vote'
1)
2)
3)

and in the first post of the new thread is the images numbered from the entries thread.am i missing something?


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

mudballs said:


> a thread with a poll, why would mods have to do anything? it's a poll 'cast your vote'
> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> ...


because there is a limit to polls. you will have more than 10 people who want to entry this. or 20 or so on , eventually most of the participants would be left out
that would be unfair to everyone else who wants to do it.
what should be done is 1 post by a mod declaring the rules, and how to do
1 photo submission can be posted of the users choice of their plant.
thread will be locked at the end of the moth at 11:59pm
than a mod will manually go through and figure out who has the most likes than that person wins they will be declared winner than they will have bragging rights
than it will start again.

Believe me, ive been here for over 8 years i know what will work and what wont. this way will be the most organized way of doing a plant of the month contest.
Not sure why youre fighting it so hard.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

sunni said:


> also there is a limit to the poll, if we have 100 people participating not all can go on the poll it would be unfair


hmm didn't know that but honestly i don't see that as a concern and here's why. even the most popular thread posts only have like 11 likes. so 5 entries probably wouldn't even get to 100 by end of poll. majority rules is fair enough i would like to a vote poll maxed out then maybe go to likes. there is the option of a locked thread with the entries and csn like only.is that possible? but that would involve a mod which i would like to avoid.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

im not fighting trying to workout kinks and understand.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

if i wanted to fight i would have commented on 8 yrs and you still can't do this right? i can do it without mod priv's...but like i said just trying to contribute and see it happen. i have a braided main-lined plant i want to enter some day


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

mudballs said:


> hmm didn't know that but honestly i don't see that as a concern and here's why. even the most popular thread posts only have like 11 likes. so 5 entries probably wouldn't even get to 100 by end of poll. majority rules is fair enough i would like to a vote poll maxed out then maybe go to likes. there is the option of a locked thread with the entries and csn like only.is that possible? but that would involve a mod which i would like to avoid.


Ok the last contest we did we had like 200 people involved participating.
contests even just for bragging rights fly through the roof. it needs to be neat and organized.

If you go over the poll amount than its more work for the person who does it because not only do they have to count likes they have to count poll as well, than other users will be confused as to why they are not on the poll, or who to vote for or how the voting is.

with people you have to make it plain simple and clear , or else its just confusion.

Almost all of our contests are done by mods, they are suggestions by users, and a mod does it. simply because i know in 4 months ill still be here but said user may not on their own will, or they may fall sick ect
that will leave the users upset if there is no winner, ive seen user contests go bad due to this exact reason.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

Again i suggest
and I will do it because it will be fun
1 thread per month, people submit 1 photo they may enter details of the plant

First post will explain rules, 
such as
this is just for bragging rights, contest will end january 31st 11:59, thread will be locked.
1 photo entry with details 
no chit chat just photo submissions.

To vote click like , user with most likes will be declared the winner by the next day we will start over again

The thread will have details on how to post photos , ect. so there is no confusion or help needed or random chatter on the thread.
It will be clean and simple and clear and I can start it today if you guys would like , and since it will be the first we can extend it until january 31st 11:59:59 pm


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

no you pushed that button when you mentioned 'fighting'. nobody else is working with you. excellent point on user presence...what i did was limit entries. first 5 entries with a 1 week time limit entries sent via private message. then opened a poll. those that didn't make deadline used image in next SotW. that's also why i asked about rules, does the plant have to be alive, how to prove? i can see it getting messy and defer to your exp. honestly i haven't had one malevolent cell in my body this whole time.


----------



## sunni (Dec 21, 2014)

mudballs said:


> no you pushed that button when you mentioned 'fighting'. nobody else is working with you. excellent point on user presence...what i did was limit entries. first 5 entries with a 1 week time limit entries sent via private message. then opened a poll. those that didn't make deadline used image in next SotW. that's also why i asked about rules, does the plant have to alive, how to prove? i can see it getting messy and defer to your exp. honestly i haven't had one malignant cell in my body this whole time.


but if you limit it to 5 its unfair. people will complain. they will get a upset they argue, they will message me endlessly about how a user is doing a contest and its unfair they only picked 5 people because there wasnt enough chance for them to get in because so and so and christmas and their child was sick and they didnt see the post and the thread and blah blah blah blah 
im just giving an example of how it would be ,

All im doing is brainstorming the base of the contest, not the rules or regulations just the base way it should be because it will probably work out for the best like this which is again:
1 photo per person, with details on plant.
no chit chat in the thread just photo submissions
user with most likes wins , contest ending at the end of the month at 11:59pm.
likes totaled , user declared winner 
repeat.

Chances are a bud of the month would be more suited, rather than plant because you will get idiot trolls who post a little seedling since technically that is a plant.


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

that's all i was doing too, brainstorming. i dig you and it would take an egregious amount of ass whooping from you to get under my skin.now after all our back and forth we got somewhere didn't we?
bud of the month
plant of the month
hmm


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

poll for it somewhere. also in your mod forum see what they wouldn't mind being involved with


----------



## mudballs (Dec 21, 2014)

if i may i would rather have PotM. BotM will almost always lean towards elite growers with perhaps rare strains or 20lbs to choose from. PotM would be more inclusive, indoor, outdoor, novice growers proud of their plant regardless of end result.


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 24, 2014)

Sunni is right it would have to be done likes, with a deadline. I will figure something out..


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 24, 2014)

Give it up boy's... I win!

I know what you're thinking" should I even participate now".The answer is yes, second place is still available!


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 27, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Give it up boy's...View attachment 3319193 I win!
> 
> I know what you're thinking" should I even participate now".The answer is yes, second place is still available!


That's sad homie, I expect more from you...lol....Just Kidding but wtf homie..lolz


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 27, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> That's sad homie, I expect more from you...lol....Just Kidding but wtf homie..lolz


What do you mean? Is it a hermie? How much will I get?





Edit. It's just an extra clone I didn't need I didn't want to kill it so I threw it outside 2 weeks ago..I'm surprised it's still alive...


----------

